# Space Saving Idea



## Ken I (Mar 7, 2012)

I response to Chuck's space saving post, I thought I'd post one of my own (and not hijack his thread).

This is my "polishing" bench grinder (so don't give me lip over the absent gaurds and rests) which otherwise occupies an inordinate amount of bench space for the use it gets.

So I sawed a section of bench out and mounted it on this trapdoor arrangement.







Works fine.

In the up position it is held by the door bolt, in the down position it rests on protruding stub sections of the support stile - there are cut-outs in the bottom part to clear the stubs - hence the bolt to keep it up. 

Ken


----------



## chucketn (Mar 7, 2012)

Great idea! Can you take a picture of the underside so we can better steal your idea?

Chuck


----------



## Ken I (Mar 7, 2012)

O.K. here's a couple more photos.

The hinge in the countertop is a pair of conventional door hinges but set so that they are flush with the counter surface. (The hinge centreline is therefore just below the bench surface) This was to keep the bench as smooth as possible - you don't want the butt end of the hinges sticking up and fouling anything you are working on or sliding around the bench.






In the down position it rests on the two stops, the surface holding the grinder is cut (notches on the corners) to clear these stops and is held up by the door bolt - you could use a "butterfly" rotating batten (or two - one at each side) but this was to hand and it worked.






The two shelving gussets secure the two pieces to each other - obviously (you can't "lap" the joint).

Hope this helps.

Regards,
         Ken


----------



## cfellows (Mar 7, 2012)

Great Idea, Ken! I'll have to see if I can find a use for it in my shop...

Chuck


----------



## miner49r (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice mod Ken,
  I am constantly amazed at some of the inovative solutions people use to set up their shops.
Alan


----------



## BrianS (Mar 7, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## ronkh (Mar 7, 2012)

Could this work with the girlfriend/wife (now you see it, now you don't pic)?? One flip, heaven and peace!. Workshop time!!!
But bless 'em!!

Ron.

Not a flippant reply, I love my girlfriend.


----------



## Blue_Rock (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice idea Ken. Reminds me of a two grinder stand that I saw on another favourite forum a while back http://www.woodworkforums.com/f65/two-grinder-stand-36744/


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 8, 2012)

Excellent Ken!!!

If you could do that with all your tools the bad guys would think you had an empty shop!!!

Andrew


----------



## AssassinXCV (Aug 25, 2012)

If you put sides on it most of the swarf will be held in and then when you fold it down the swarf will fall on the floor easy to sweep up.

Ian


----------



## GW8IZR Paul (Aug 25, 2012)

That is a cracking idea - consider it stolen Thanks!


----------



## JohnC (Aug 25, 2012)

Great idea Ken.  It would never work in my shop though - your pictures show a clear piece of bench.  I have never seen that .  The noise of the accumulated stuff sliding to the back of the bench as the grinder was brought up could upset the neighbours!

John


----------



## Ken I (Aug 26, 2012)

JohnC said:


> Great idea Ken. It would never work in my shop though - your pictures show a clear piece of bench. I have never seen that . The noise of the accumulated stuff sliding to the back of the bench as the grinder was brought up could upset the neighbours!
> 
> John


 John, I cleared the bench for the photo and the noise when I lift it up is normally seismic.

Ken


----------



## rourkek4 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great idea, what was the original idea you referred to (Chucks idea?)


----------



## Rex (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been wrestling with ideas for mounting some of the grinding/sanding/ polishing motors. What a great idea - thanks!

(eyeballing the minilathe)


----------



## tornitore45 (Aug 27, 2012)

"If you put sides on it most of the swarf will be held in and then when you fold it down the swarf will fall on the floor easy to sweep up."

Yes but he wants plenty of room because this is not a tool grinder but a polisher/cleaner of possibly large pieces.


----------



## agmachado (Aug 28, 2012)

I liked too... very nice !

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## snocat_trf (Sep 23, 2012)

A buffing/polishing wheel and grit grinding wheel should meter be that close to each other...   JMO


----------

